# HTML in XML umwandeln



## bolshi (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe bereits jede Menge Anleitungen zum umwandeln von XML-Dokumenten nach HTML gefunden. Bisher jedoch noch kein howto zum konvertieren von HTML- zu XML-Dokumenten. Kann ich das auch mit XSLT realisieren?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## zerix (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

HTML ist eine Untergruppe von XML. Wie willst du es denn umwandeln, wenn ich mal fragen darf?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## bolshi (19. Juli 2007)

Beim root-Element beginnend mit sämtlichen Kindknoten und Blättern.


----------



## PetraC (23. Juli 2007)

Hi,



> Kann ich das auch mit XSLT realisieren?


Sicher.
Du musst dir halt überlegen, wie die zu deinem HTML-Code äquvalenten XML-Elemente heißen sollen.
Praktisch ist es, wenn du in HTML schon mit div-Containern
garbeitet hast. Diesen weist du id-Selektoren zu und kannst
somit gezielt deine XSL-Transformation vornehmen.

Grüße von PetraC


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juli 2007)

bolshi hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich das auch mit XSLT realisieren?


Nein, ein XSLT Prozessor kann nur wohlgeformtes XML verarbeiten. HTML ist kein XML - das heißt es ist nicht unbedingt wohlgeformt (in Bezug auf XML).

Gruß


----------



## PetraC (25. Juli 2007)

hm ... gut, mit der Einschränkung, dass es
sich um wohlgeformten XHTML-Code handelt.
Das hätte ich genauer formulieren müssen.
Entschuldigung!


----------



## NickNN (6. Oktober 2007)

Gibts jetzt hier ne Antwort zu dem Eintrag ? 

Würde auch gerne eine HTML-Seite, hierarchisch mit seinen Tags, in XML abgebildet bekommen, um dann von Knoten zu Knoten die HTML-Seite analysieren zu können.


----------



## deepthroat (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Die Antwort steht doch schon da, oder nicht? 

Allgemein ist es nicht möglich mit einem XML Parser HTML Code zu verarbeiten, da dieser nicht unbedingt wohlgeformt ist. Falls der HTML Code valides XHTML ist, kann ein XML Parser (also auch ein XSLT Prozessor) diesen Code verarbeiten; sonst nicht.

Es gibt einige Tools wie z.B. htmltidy die ein unter Umständen fehlerhaftes HTML Dokument in valides XHTML Dokument umwandeln können. Diese Umwandlung ist allerdings nicht immer eindeutig.

Gruß


----------

